# Cannot install an update on Windows 10



## capescafe (Apr 22, 2010)

I keep getting a notice that an update is ready to install and everytime I install it, it will not finish installing and after restarting it says it could not finish installing a windows update. I've searched and searched and cannot seem to figure out a solution. I found in one article somewhere to download and run a Windows Update Diagnostic to find and repair any problems with Windows Update. I ran this file: WindowsUpdateDiagnostic.diagcab and it runs through and then at the end says: "Service registration is missing or corrupt - Not fixed".

The Windows Update that will not install is: "Cumulative Update for Windows 10 for x64-based systems (KB3105210). I checked my Windows 10 build which I upgraded to from Windows 7 and it is Build 10240.

I also ran the sfc/scannow command based on something I read and it ran through just fine and said "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations".

Does anyone know of any solutions to this problem?


----------



## Fattage (Jul 6, 2011)

Go to "C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download" and delete everything in the folder. that will force windows to redownload the update if the update file was corrupted in any way.


----------



## capescafe (Apr 22, 2010)

I deleted the files in that folder and then ran Windows Update again. It found the files to download and install again but it still didn't work. Same thing, it can't install the update.


----------



## capescafe (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone else know what I can do to fix this? Not sure if that update is messing with my printer settings because I'm suddenly not able to print either.


----------



## capescafe (Apr 22, 2010)

If someone could please look at this *thread* I had posted in the Microsoft community forum on this same issue, you can see what their support engineers are having me try. But nothing is helping. I'm thinking they are just running through standard procedures. After some of the methods they had me do I recorded all the error messages I received for all the files and all they responded with is run a different scan. I followed both Methods on the last response to run sfc/scannow and then also the DISM.exe (both commands). Both scans say everything is fine and the scans completed successfully. But the fact is I'm still having the same issue with not being able to install the security update and the last methods showed several errors with .dll files. So I don't know much about .dll files but it seems that those errors are probably why my computer is not able to run the update?? Just wondering if anyone else knows how to help me out on this?


----------

